# Promixx



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

Probably old news but I recently came across Promixx...I got one last week and it's a great piece of kit.

I figured with this being the place for people buying a lot of things we don't really need, it would be ideal 

Not advertising or trying to sell it or anything like that, just thought it might be of interest to those of you who are not really a fan of traditional protein shakers!

Check it out...http://www.promixx.com/


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Good bit of kit but the lid breaks reeeeeeeeally easy :wall:


----------

